# Mount Amanzi contact info requested



## mbgregurich (Apr 18, 2006)

Does someone have Mount Amanzi's email and phone #?  (Marlene is the person I have worked with in the past).

THANKS in advance.

Michelle Gregurich


----------



## Jolson (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi mbgregurich,
I paid my fees back in March '06 and Marlene Swart was also the person I dealt with via e-mail.  Her contact information is listed below:

Mount Amanzi
Attn: Marlene Swart 
marlene@mountamanzi.co.za
Tel:  27 12 253 0541 ext 108
Fax:  27 12 253 0510

Now if I could just these weeks to trade a little better, I would be all set.


----------

